# Puppy Name for little apricot girl



## kstephens

I am hoping to pick my little PUP up by Tuesday. She is a beautiful Apricot with alittle cream mixed in. I'm looking for a name. Can anyone make a suggestion. I wrote the other day actually but haven't figured my way around this forum so I couldn't get back to those suggestions. SORRY. Any help with names would be good.


----------



## Molliemoo

Aww a little apricot girl.
How about:

Peaches
Blossom
Fern
Milly
Lulu
Gem
Daisy
Belle
Jessie
Narla


----------



## ncjj678

My choice for an apricot girl would be Bailey, Amber or Honey. Saying that my favourite girl name is Darcie.


----------



## janj

Toffee , honey , ginger , we have a Winnie as in Winnie the Pooh we also struggled with girls names I will keep thinking ? Good luck for Tuesday ! They are wonderful dogs .


----------



## Marzi

I rather like Nessa - Vanessa for when she is a mature and dignified lady and Ness for short because it adds on to so many words - 
GoodNess 
NaughtyNess 
SillyNess 
CleverNess 
etc!


----------



## JasperBlack

Maisie  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TraceyT33

My girl is Millie. Some good suggestions so far, Maisie is nice too. Good luck in choosing, I remember the debate myself back in August 2012. Im sure you will pick the right name for your new addition. x


----------



## wilfiboy

Clover, Daisy, Dolly, Hettie, Hatty, Polly, Poppy, Lilly, Gertie, Maddie, Ivy, Eedie, Nelly, good luck xx


----------



## JoJo

Amber or April (if you collect her next month), toffee  

I don't have an apricot girl but I do have a cream girl called Honey Bunny


----------



## wilfiboy

Belle, Bella x


----------



## femmedufromage

How about Maud or Mabel (my favourites for a girl, we got a boy!).


----------



## Debs&Boys

I like lots of girls names,
Bess, Betsy, Lulu, Summer, Bella, Cassie x 

Good Luck, we're having the name debate too, so difficult trying to find a name we all like x


----------



## Cockapoomummy2be

Nala
Niamh
Clover
Darcey
Isla
Paisley
Devon
Roxie
Gracie
Muffin
Cookie
Lulu 
Lexie

OK....OK i am going to stop now


----------



## mairi1

Oh these are such exciting times for you 

Fantastic choice of names here... Molly's nice too and I think very cockapoo ish !!  

xxx


----------



## popalina

*Puppy Name*

Hi We are really looking forward to picking up our little apricot girl on 11th April. Counting the days. I liked the name Beau but my husband liked Rosie.After saying the same a few times we have decided to call her Rosie. 
I'm going to try and add a photo, lets hope it works 
Oh Dear, can't manage to add a photo


----------



## JasperBlack

Aww I like Rosie too! Can't wait to see pics x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glitzydebs

kstephens said:


> I am hoping to pick my little PUP up by Tuesday. She is a beautiful Apricot with alittle cream mixed in. I'm looking for a name. Can anyone make a suggestion. I wrote the other day actually but haven't figured my way around this forum so I couldn't get back to those suggestions. SORRY. Any help with names would be good.


I think Lola or Betsey
XX


----------



## DB1

So many lovely names already suggested, including my fav's, quite like Floss (Flossy) as well.


----------



## Ali Cruse

Hi, I have a 10 week old apricot girl & I've named her Mia


----------

